# Moving from London to New York



## huboid74 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I am set to move from London to New York to work for a major multi-national company in March 2010. It's a new employer and they are in the process of putting together my relocation package. Can anyone provide advice as to the specifics I should be aware of in terms of what I'll need to make the move as smooth as possible? Many thanks, Hjd


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

huboid74 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am set to move from London to New York to work for a major multi-national company in March 2010. It's a new employer and they are in the process of putting together my relocation package. Can anyone provide advice as to the specifics I should be aware of in terms of what I'll need to make the move as smooth as possible? Many thanks, Hjd


Out of curiosity... what company do you work for?


----------

